# My R7 Les Paul Custom off to Historic Makeovers......



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

.......for a Historic Makeover.

I thought I would post this little guitar journey on the forum. I will update with info and pix as I get them.

I have been toying with the idea of sending a LP down to Kim LaFleur at Historic Makeovers ever since this past summer when I acquired a R7 goldtop that was made over by him (you can see it here http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/42122-1957-goldtop-les-paul.html). I love that LP. So much so that I also made a deal with a good pal (Bluehugh2 here on the forum) to acquire a second HM LP. This one is a R9 with a killer flame top. It sounds completely different from the Goldtop, but, just as high a quality in tone as the Goldtop.
I wanted to go through the process of having one done on my own. Back in the fall I bought a 2007 Black R7 Les Paul Custom (from SSdeluxe here on the forum) that is a superb example of it's marque. I decided to change out the pickups to get the tone more into my wheelhouse (it came with 57 classics, I put in Sheptone Blueskys and a Rolph Pretender). Once I had done that and played a couple of gigs with it, the lightbulb went on.
THIS was the guitar to send down to Kim.






































After a couple of LOOOOOOONG telephone conversations with Kim, I decided on the path to take. I'm going for his full Real Deal Series .
The RDS package includes....Complete refinish with correct aniline dyes and nitro-cellulose lacquer, Authentic fading, distressing and genuine weather checking of finish, Restamp original COA serial number with correct 50s typeface
Neck reshaped to correct "C" shape with roll-off at binding
Old growth Ebony fingerboard, 50s style Cellulose Nitrate Inlays, 50s style Truss Rod (no sheathing), Bone nut, Refret, Hot hide glue reassembly
Royalite binding, recarve top, neck rest
The upshot of all this is not just another relic (although it sure will look cool) but tremendously improved tone and playability. The two HM LP's I own are simply extraordinary sounding guitars. 

I sent the guitars down to HM in Florida at the beginning of December. That was a story in itself. 
I got a call from UPS the day after I sent them saying that US Customs needed some information from me regarding the guitar. I asked if it had anything to do with the LACEY ACT. She said yes and I would be getting another call from a representative of US Fisheries and Wildlife. When the call came, I felt like I had been arrested and was being accused of a crime. He was abusive, inflammatory and decidedly scary but, at the same time sort of cartoon character-like with statements like..."your guitar is now property of the US government and you are in a lot of trouble sir". This all has to do with protected species of woods (among many other things) being traded illegally and crossing into the US. (Gibson has been raided twice in the recent past for alleged acquisition and possession of such woods. For the record...they are pleading Not guilty and they have not had their day in court yet). The fellow told me I had to fill out a 18 page form outlining the wood species and their harvesting dates. I asked him to email it to me ASAP. I never heard from him again. Go figure !!!! There is much more to the story than this and the stress level was high but, here's the Reader's Digest version...I got my local UPS guy involved and the guitar was on it's way to Florida again after being help up for 5 days in US Customs. I don't know how or why but, I was not asking questions. Thank God !!!
So the guitar arrived just before Christmas at the Makeover shop. Kim opens a file with the guitar's serial number and a private thread with progress shots added as they happen. This allows you to see exactly where your guitar is at in the makeover process. Between Christmas and New Year Kim and his team got started on my guitar.
Here are some of the pix from the first posting...

Kim takes some shots of the guitar as it was when it got there.




























Then some shots of the first steps....





























So that's where the axe is at now. I'll post updates as they come along. 


Cheers
pete


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking forward to this Pete. Should be cool.
Very curious to know how much of a difference this makes rearding tone.
B


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic Pete, keep us posted on this one and hopefully you don't hear from the wood police again


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, sweet looking guitar, I'm sure will be even sweeter when you get it back. I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

HO....what pacakage did you choose Pete?...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> HO....what pacakage did you choose Pete?...


Hey Alain.....I chose the "Real Deal Series"


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> HO....what pacakage did you choose Pete?...


Hey Alain.....I chose the "Real Deal Series"


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very cool, should be interesting to see how it comes back. Is going to similar to the gold top you have? Is going to be relic'd as much as the gold top? I guess you have that choice right?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Hey Alain.....I chose the "Real Deal Series"


Damn..that's gonna be nice..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Gretsch6120 said:


> Very cool, should be interesting to see how it comes back. Is going to similar to the gold top you have? Is going to be relic'd as much as the gold top? I guess you have that choice right?


Well I LOVE the look of that goldtop. That is where I want to go. Kim says I should hold back a bit. We'll see. But my penchant for utterly destroyed guitars leads me towards something like the goldtop.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this - this is going to be a great thread. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe i'll have the honnor of doing one of yours one day Pete..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is very cool. Sounds like a real interesting journey for your guitar!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

After hearing some of the horror stories on dealing with small LP clone builders (i.e. long wait times, quality issues), this seems to be a much more reasonable approach to getting an accurate reproduction. I've read nothing but good things about this company.

Will be watching this thread....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Any updates on those makeovers Pete?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I need to win a lottery so I can do this stuff too.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> Any updates on those makeovers Pete?



Nope not yet. I have heard , through a friend that has his in the shop for a makeover, that he is waiting for binding.
Pete


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I find it pretty impressive that this guy has been able to build a business and good reputation doing these "makeovers", even more astonishing to me is the size of the market for this work, I'm interested to find out what the cost is...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I am completely ignorant in this matter and wondering if this affects the value of your LP or does it matter at all.
Just asking,


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> I find it pretty impressive that this guy has been able to build a business and good reputation doing these "makeovers", even more astonishing to me is the size of the market for this work, I'm interested to find out what the cost is...


all the pricing is on his site. Check out the results of the process when you are there. 
http://www.historicmakeovers.com



marcos said:


> I am completely ignorant in this matter and wondering if this affects the value of your LP or does it matter at all.
> Just asking,


To me it does not matter financially at all (however any HM's I have seen for sale, sell way beyond a normal historic LP in price....and quickly). But, it makes the tone and playability value go through the roof.


Just this morning I got an email from Kim saying it looks like he has found the correct binding. so things should be heating up soon.
cheers
pete


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wondering why you would need a neck reset at the RDS package and not the Premium one? I assume it's because the fretboard is being replaced, wouldn't it make sense to offer that in the Premium package? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Must be exciting. I've thought about sending a guitar in for makeover but (personally) can't justify the cost. I'm sure it's well worth it, though.



flashPUNK said:


> Just wondering why you would need a neck reset at the RDS package and not the Premium one?


I think it also has to do with using "correct" glue throughout. Some people feel it makes a difference. I wouldn't know.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Just wondering why you would need a neck reset at the RDS package and not the Premium one? I assume it's because the fretboard is being replaced, wouldn't it make sense to offer that in the Premium package? Or am I missing something here?


Just a price point thing I would think. Giving levels of options.
You can always add it to the Premium package as a ala carte item. I would think.



Are Nine said:


> Must be exciting. Some people feel it makes a difference.


Yes it is. And I can tell you from experience....it makes a huge difference in tone.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

that was my old beast ! I love the look of it stripped out Peter ~!  07 was a good year for hog, and that custom was a pretty good one already (gawd knows I've owned quite a few historic customs: I love customs !)

nice to know that there is holly veneer on the headstock, I thought it was plastic like the regular series les paul's, and nice looking mahogany (as I suspected as an r4 from 07 I had, had really nice wood as well).

can't wait to see this done Pete! and can I call dibs if it ever leaves your hands ! lol  please !! lol


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had a similar experience involving a similar guitar. I used UPS also to send my guitar from Nova Scotia to Lufkin Texas to King Bee guitars for a paint job. Coles notes: held up at the border by customs quoting the Lacey Act. It was very stressful but it did end up moving again after a week. King Bee actually had to fill out paperwork as he was the intended receiver. Long story short, I won't send another guitar to the US. Is anyone doing this type of work in Canada? I'm tired of getting the bum steer for being a Canuck. Whether its the exorberant freight charges, the Customs BS, etc. no offense to our southern neighours. But the logistics and Customs sure do make it difficult. Sorry for the rant. Nice guitar and good luck! Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Kim's great to deal with, they do fantastic work. Expensive, but the ultimate mod IMO. Way to go man. I'm waiting for new pics.

As you said above, HM isn't just about a vintage style refin, the real magic lies in the change in tone.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Long story short, I won't send another guitar to the US. Is anyone doing this type of work in Canada?


Gord Miller, one of the best from what I've seen:
(I don't know if he does everything HM does, eg, truss rod, but I'm sure he could if you asked)

http://gmvintagerestorations.com/


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Finally some new pix to share.

Here is the old finger board about to be removed.












Neck sans fingerboard removed from body












Body sans neck. Look at that nice deep pocket.




















Neck now reattached using hot horse hide glue




















New fingerboard with correct late 50's style inlays












getting ready for frets


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fingerboard with frets back on the neck .....ready for binding.





















New (old growth) fingerboard glued back on the neck. Binding now on the neck (note nibs)










So that's about where we are as of today.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Tough to tell from the photos but is that fretboard Braz? If it is, have you gone through the whole application to import pre-Cites Braz into Canada and did they grant you a certificate? How difficult was the application? I really like the top carve. It looks great.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Tough to tell from the photos but is that fretboard Braz? If it is, have you gone through the whole application to import pre-Cites Braz into Canada and did they grant you a certificate? How difficult was the application? I really like the top carve. It looks great.



No Brazilian on this baby. It's ebony. LP Customs are always ebony fretboards (at least 50's versions). 
Pete


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

just awesome, thanks for sharing Pete, can't wait to hear/feel this one ! ....(since I will have some memory of how it was when original). lookin'good !


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> just awesome, thanks for sharing Pete, can't wait to hear/feel this one ! ....(since I will have some memory of how it was when original). lookin'good !


 
Thanks Steve.....me too. I can't wait. The top and neck was supposed to be carved last week. So then it's off to paint soon.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, that's insane!! you definitely push the envelope with gear, looking forward to seeing how it turns out!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Has there been any further progress on this project? I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Has there been any further progress on this project? I'm anxious to see how it turns out.



wow.... sorry been quite a while since I posted.
Yes there has been progress and we are nearing the completion.
Here are some pics of the guitar from the past month or so....

Hanging in paint. Mine's the foreground black custom











Fresh out of paint. Ready to be buffed. I am majorly digging' that top carve


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

From about 14 days ago.....
Buffed out. And parts just "placed on" for these pictures. Kim threw some old covers on the pickups to see if I wanted to consider getting covers for the pickups (I had removed all the covers when I was playing it previously)
I've decided to go with aged covers.....I can always take them off later.
I'm also getting getting some more "accurate" plastic for it.......might as well go all the way !!!!





























































The guitar will be out of the distressing shop tomorrow (apparently). Can't wait to see it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Last week the guitar was put together. 
Kim had some vintage plastic so I had a 50's ultra-thin poker chip added. And two 50's black M-69 pickup surrounds of the bridge and neck pickup
Here is the guitar as it came out of the first stages of aging.










































































It's very hard to photograph the aging on a black guitar but, even so, I wanted it to be about 30% more "gone" than what we have here.
I basing what I want in aging on an old Les Paul owned by Larry Cragg (Neil Young's guitar tech). Once we get to that level.....it will be winging it's way home to me.
Update (hopefully later this week)

Pete


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It not only looks great but "correct" as well. Nice work on the aging. Very realistic.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great Pete, love the yellowed binding.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

There work is always amazing....you most be REALLY eager to get it back after so long..


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks great - can't wait to see the next stage of the relic'ing.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks amazing....not much that is cooler looking that a well worn LP Custom.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got off the phone to Kim, The custom will be winging it's way back to me tomorrow.
Should have it by week's end. And I will have pix of the recent relicing tomorrow also.

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

It's here !!!!!!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That carve looks fantastic! They did a good job!
Have you had a chance to plug it in?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Anything that looks that good should be illegal!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Doctor, this one is just plain off the charts!!! Beware my friend, I know where you live!
Seriously, congrats and surely worth the wait and dollars!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

us locals to Pete are waiting for the "tupperware party" i.e. listen and gauwwwk fest ~!~! 

this was my old custom before Pete and I can't believe where its gone............all those little improvements no doubt accumulate and make the gtr that much better.........I've discussed this with others, how historics, however good/gr8 they are, always (most always: to me anyway) feel like they are missing something.....its like they are not allowed to resonate to their full potential......according to the guys that actually have make-over gtrs: they ring out much better, like the old ones.......I think if you're willing to take a chance: you would be rewarded going this route......

it would be cool to play this with a real one and "feel/hear" what's going on..

Pete: know anyone with a real one ???? 

congrats doctor; play and enjoy in good health ~!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not to pry but how much is invested in this kind of venture?
I can only imagine that it is at least double what the original investment in the R7 would be.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> Not to pry but how much is invested in this kind of venture?
> I can only imagine that it is at least double what the original investment in the R7 would be.


historic makeovers has a price list on their website.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

blam said:


> historic makeovers has a price list on their website.


Historic Makeover Guitar Packages and Pricing

:O


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Historic Makeover Guitar Packages and Pricing
> 
> *:O*


Think of what some guys have done to their cars. This is pocket change compared to that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, but I don't put fifty grand into a thirty thousand dollar car either. 8P

If you've got the cash and kahunas, I say go for it!

The starting package is around my comfort zone for a new guitar.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Think of what some guys have done to their cars. This is pocket change compared to that.


+ 1.

I've known guys who spent $10-15K to rice up their Honda Civic or Hyundai Accent. Plus guitar players have it cheap. A great flute or saxophone can easily cost over $10K and those who play them are usually expected to double on other woodwinds.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

pattste said:


> Robert1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Think of what some guys have done to their cars. This is pocket change compared to that.
> ...


It's also pocket change compared to a vintage Lester & probably pretty damn close.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've now done two gigs with this guitar. Quick observations…..The guitar feels much better now. The neck is vintage accurate now and extremely player friendly. The guitar is much more "open" sounding than it was. Making it more versatile than it was previously. The cleans are killer and it seems to sustain more (I know….how can anything sustain more than a LP Custom) for some soaring solo's. It made me turn down the gain on my dirt pedal. I used my Z-Wreck with my Bob Burt 2x10 pine cab. There was a young tech doing sound for us last Saturday. When we were packing up he approached me to tell me he was "in love" with my tone. Very flattering.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm personally not a fan of relicing,but I'm curious if HM would do their treatments sans relicing. 

If a person was not happy with their finish what HM is charging for a refinish and top carve isn't really that bad. 

I'd not mind a refinish, fade, top carve, neck contour and new board if I had the money to blow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> I'm personally not a fan of relicing,but I'm curious if HM would do their treatments sans relicing.
> 
> If a person was not happy with their finish what HM is charging for a refinish and top carve isn't really that bad.
> 
> I'd not mind a refinish, fade, top carve, neck contour and new board if I had the money to blow.


I agree completely. I think getting the improved tone and playability are desireable qualities that are not necessarily tied to the relic'ing process.

While I appreciate the attention to detail required to mimic natural aging I wouldn't want it myself, but if it sounds and plays better....who wouldn't want that?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> blam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm personally not a fan of relicing,but I'm curious if HM would do their treatments sans relicing.
> ...


I'm kinda weird, my normal preference is to have very heavily reliced Fenders & pristine, minty fresh Gibsons...well, maybe a little patina on them. 

But Pete, that is one bad ass Lester. Glad to hear that it sounds & plays as good as it looks.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

blam said:


> I'm curious if HM would do their treatments sans relicing.
> 
> I'd not mind a refinish, fade, top carve, neck contour and new board if I had the money to blow.


They certainly do. They still can do the patina, and colouring to look old while not relicing at all.




Milkman said:


> I agree completely. I think getting the improved tone and playability are desireable qualities that are not necessarily tied to the relic'ing process.
> 
> While I appreciate the attention to detail required to mimic natural aging I wouldn't want it myself, but if it sounds and plays better....who wouldn't want that?


I tend to agree. Kim says the big things are the re-set of the neck, getting rid of modern, rubber glue that inhibits tone transfer. Truss rod replacement and getting rid of the "condom". and the finish itself. The hard, non-plasticized nitro helps a lot. In my case, being used to vintage guitars and their "feel", a reliced finish helps me as a player. I feel more comfortable and at home with an aged neck and body. therefore I might play....more confidently, therefore making it better sounding in my hands because, I'm playing better.


EDIT:.....I've had two other HM's. But I didn't know this guitars till they were already done. They both sound GREAT !!! However how they sounded before, I have no idea.
But....over on the LP Forum, guys that have had this done to guitars that they owned prior to the process, say that they keep evolving, and get better as they age. they say if it will sound much better in six months from now. I'll be waiting to see if that's the case.


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice man! They do great work over at HM! Enjoy that beast!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

FINALLY got a pair of real PAF's installed in my Historic Makeover's R7 LP Custom. I've had these since November. They measure 7.43 neck and 7.45 bridge. They are out of a 1960 ES 350. They sound remarkably like the PAF's in my 1960 355. Low output, REALLY articulate. 
The difference is in the subtleties. When raging, they could be the Bluesky's that were in there but, sweeter, more signature character. When turned down that's when they really stand out. There are just a bunch of harmonic nuances that make you want to play all day !!!! 
I can't wait to get this out on a gig.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That one would look nice on display at the show on the 16th Pete


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I was able to play this guitar last night. Holy #U*$#@K! The sustain was unreal. And those PAFs responded so nicely to pick attack & a twist of the volume knob, from raging rock to clean jazz w/out touching the amp.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

That guitar is sexy! I'm really not a fan of 3 pu Black Beauty, but i have to admit that this one is really far from the Black Beauty league and it's sooooooo nice!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That is awesome! Makes me miss Big Mama - my '97 CS Black Beauty. Congrats!


----------

